

Imgur ending Pro accounts - vermontdevil
http://imgur.com/blog/2015/02/09/imgur-pro-for-everyone

======
x3sphere
I'm a little surprised they're dropping the subscription model while many
other sites have started to adopt it due to declining ad revenue. Especially
on an image hosting site, as I doubt the click through rates are very good.
(Yes I realize they probably get paid per impression, but typically lower CTR
means the CPM is lower, too.)

------
minimaxir
So what are they doing to people who had paid for a subscription? There's no
discussion of a refund.

~~~
vermontdevil
I got a refund. They are ending all automatic payments.

Seems we all get the pro version for free and their new revenue model will be
ad-supported.

------
rafaqueque
Nice move.

